# Formatage Clé USB 4Gb



## prim's.-.Mac (26 Janvier 2010)

salut à tous,

j'ai formaté ma clé usb de 4 Go en Fat32 sur mon mbp.

avant que je fasse cela, je pouvais lire et écrire sur windows et sur mac sans souci.

mais depuis c'est la pagaille: sur windows je trouve une partition de 200Mo (le reste n'apparaît même pas) et sur mon mbp j'ai seulement une partition soit de 4 Go:mouais:

enfin....j'ai formaté sur le windows en Fat et Fat32 mais rien n'y fait...je ne peux formater sur windows que les 200 Mo de la partition de la clé

question: c'est quoi cette m'''e SVP

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2010)

On ne sait pas, tu ne dis pas "quel Windows" ! Il est possible que les versions récentes de Windows (Vista, Sept) imposent des restrictions à l'usage du FAT32, va savoir !

Le mieux serait de formater ta clé en NTFS, pour un usage "mixte"


----------



## el_roy (27 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le mieux serait de formater ta clé en NTFS, pour un usage "mixte"



Euh... NTFS pour un usage sous Windows ET Mac OS X je ne te suis pas là Pascal !

Vu mon expérience (galère) d'utilisation sous Mac de périphériques de stockages formatés en NTFS je le déconseillerai.
prim's.-.Mac tu peux toujours essayer mais il faut activer l'écriture en NTFS sur le mac : http://ntfsmounter.com/
Le FAT32 marche pour moi très bien entre les systèmes MAC OS X 10.6 et Windows 200 / XP, hormis pour quelques conversions de codage de caractères (accentués notamment)

prim's.-.Mac essaye de formater ta clé en FAT32 sous Windows avec un utilitaire (gratuit) dédié du genre Fat32formatter ( http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche189948-fat32formatter.html )
Pour info ce logiciel permet de passer outre la limitation de 32 Go max par partition imposée de l'utilitaire de formatage de Windows. Là on s'en fout car c'est une clef de 4 Go mais pour un DD externe sert...


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

Je serais d'avis à re-partitionner entièrement la clé sous Windows (et non pas seulement la reformater), puis à la formater en FAT32 toujours sous Windows.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2010)

el_roy a dit:


> Euh... NTFS pour un usage sous Windows ET Mac OS X je ne te suis pas là Pascal !
> 
> Vu mon expérience (galère) d'utilisation sous Mac de périphériques de stockages formatés en NTFS je le déconseillerai.
> prim's.-.Mac tu peux toujours essayer mais il faut activer l'écriture en NTFS sur le mac : http://ntfsmounter.com/.



Je n'ai aucun Mac sous 10.6 (PPC oblige), et tous mes Mac "écrivent" le NTFS comme si c'était leur langue maternelle, il existe des solutions (voir le topic unique à ce sujet, en tête de forum), et tant ma clé USB dédiée aux échanges "Mac/PC" (j'en ai une autre en HFS+) que mon disque dur externe "nomade" sont tous deux formatés en NTFS, sans que ça ne m'ait posé jusqu'ici, le moindre problème


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (27 Janvier 2010)

tchô

j'ai un mbp et un pc windows XP. 

@el_roy et pa5cal j'ai effectuer sur XP un formatage et également un essai de partionnement mais rien n'y fais j'ai toujours le travail effectué pour 200 Mo...très pénible

mais je vais essayer avec les programmes que vous proposez...et vous tiens au courant

merci


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2010)

sur ton mac

utilitaire de disque

partitionner

1 partition au format MBR

formatage fat

ça dit quoi ?


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (27 Janvier 2010)

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


@Arlequin mais Arlequin où c'est que tu te cachais?

*TRES BON DIAGNOSTIC*: j'ai retrouvé la capacité totale de ma clé et je sais qu'à l'avenir si je fais comme tu l'as dis je n'aurais plus de souci (de ce côté)....

Ains aux autres un grand merci pour leur effort!!

MERCI!!!!


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2010)

prim's.-.Mac a dit:


> @Arlequin mais Arlequin où c'est que tu te cachais?



au vu de l'ambiance actuelle sur le forum, en ce jour béni de KN, mieux vaut éviter de poser ce genre de question




content pour toi que ça marche

bonne soirée


----------



## X~CeL (28 Février 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> 1 partition au format MBR



Salut 
pourrais tu préciser à quoi cela correspond ?
Je ne trouve pas de correspondance pour MBR dans les formats proposés par mon utilitaire de disque

Voici la liste des formats proposés
Mac OS étendu (journalisé, sensible à la casse, les deux ou rien) 
MS-DOS (FAT)
espace libre
systeme windows NT (rien, compressed ou NTFS-3G)

j'ai déjà essayé tous les formats NT mais toujours le même problème ...
Je suis sous Snow et j'ai NTFS-3G...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2010)

X~CeL a dit:


> Salut
> pourrais tu préciser à quoi cela correspond ?
> Je ne trouve pas de correspondance pour MBR dans les formats proposés par mon utilitaire de disque
> 
> ...



MBR (Master Boot Record), ça n'est pas un format, c'est un schéma de partition (celui des PC Windowws pour être précis). Tu as ce choix (ainsi que "Carte de Partition Apple" et "Tableau de partition GUID") en cliquant sur le bouton "Options" dans l'onglet "Partitionner". Pour que ce bouton soit actif, dans le menu local au dessus des partitions, il faut choisir une autre option que "configuration actuelle" (même si cette autre option débouche sur un partitionnement identique).

Ces différentes cartes de partition ont pour objectif principal de rendre un disque "bootable" sur telle ou telle config (MBR -> PC Windows, Carte de partition Apple -> Mac PPC et Tableau de partition GUID -> Mac Intel)


----------



## X~CeL (1 Mars 2010)

Ok Ok sa marche trop bien Merci bcp bcp !!

(enfin !)

merci encore


----------



## ptisam44 (2 Mai 2010)

merci beaucoup pour vos réponses enfin 4go sur windows ...


----------

